# Comparing the H51w to other lights



## michman (Nov 16, 2011)

A few nights ago I finally pulled the trigger and bought myself a ZL H51w after reading many threads and posts by Davidt1. Now I wait for a few weeks until it finally comes in. This said, I have a small collection of lights, and have found that if the H51w specs prove correct, then I think that it would prove to be the best all around light that I have ever owned.

Here is a break down that I have come up with in comparison to the lights I already own.

L2 = 0.18 lm = just below the lowest low of NC D11.2
L1 = 2.2 lm = low of Preon Revo S2
M2 = 7 lm = low of NC EZ AA R5 / just less than E01
M1 = 26 lm = E05
H2 = 86 lm = High of Preon Revo S2
H1 = 172 lm = High of EZAA R5, just above high of D11.2

Here is pretty much my collection, all wrapped up in one neat flashlight package. I hope that the light is as good as many of you have said.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 16, 2011)

You'll love it.
And after using it for some time, you'll love it even more.
Be sure to use an eneloop with it or at least some type of NiMH battery.


----------



## michman (Nov 16, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> You'll love it.
> And after using it for some time, you'll love it even more.
> Be sure to use an eneloop with it or at least some type of NiMH battery.



I hope so. I have seen some of the torture tests that the ZL have gone through, and those convinced me that these were tough lights. I use Eneloops, but am in need of a smart charger now, as I am currently stuck with the package deal one (charges 2-4, rather than one at a time).

If this light is what I am hoping that it is, I am contemplating giving the D11.2 to my brother who could use a decent light as well for his job. I bought the D11.2 on a whim, when really I needed a head lamp....


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 16, 2011)

That D11 is a great light, and would make for a great gift.


----------



## michman (Nov 16, 2011)

Out of curiosity, are the stated run times for the H51w accurate (when using Eneloop batteries), or am I in for a surprise like insanefred was with his H51c?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have done some runtime tests with my Zebralight SC60 and SC30, and they were pretty close to what was advertised. I have only done a runtime test of my H51 on max and got 48 minutes....that's close enough to the .9 that ZL advertised.


----------



## michman (Nov 17, 2011)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> I have done some runtime tests with my Zebralight SC60 and SC30, and they were pretty close to what was advertised. I have only done a runtime test of my H51 on max and got 48 minutes....that's close enough to the .9 that ZL advertised.



Thank you. I look forward to getting this light. I wish that the highest level had a greater run time; something to the nature of 1.5hrs. I guess that you can not cheat physics, but that extra time at the cost of a few lumens would be worth it I think.




> L2 = 0.18 lm = just below the lowest low of NC D11.2
> L1 = 2.2 lm = low of Preon Revo S2
> M2 = 7 lm = low of NC EZ AA R5 / just less than E01
> M1 = 26 lm = E05
> ...



Once I get the H51w I will take some pictures of it as compared to those that I stated above. It will be interesting to see if my guesstimates were accurate.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Nov 17, 2011)

michman said:


> then I think that it would prove to be the best all around light that I have ever owned.
> ......
> Here is pretty much my collection, all wrapped up in one neat flashlight package. I hope that the light is as good as many of you have said.



Well dont build it up too high, but I feel that it is a great all around light. I dont think for any one particular usage that it is best and nothing out there is better, but the fact that it can do so much all wrapped up in one package is what appealed to me. I'm not technically a flashaholic, dont want to spend a fortune on lights, and for a one light solution for most things I find it is quite good. About the only other thing I am looking for is higher output, so my second modern light will probably be a Q50 when it comes out. But the H51 will still be my go to light and EDC.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 20, 2011)

michman said:


> A few nights ago I finally pulled the trigger and bought myself a ZL H51w after reading many threads and posts by Davidt1. Now I wait for a few weeks until it finally comes in. This said, I have a small collection of lights, and have found that if the H51w specs prove correct, then I think that it would prove to be the best all around light that I have ever owned.
> 
> Here is a break down that I have come up with in comparison to the lights I already own.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that the H51w has the typical flashlight beam profile with a hot spot and spill which is not the best for up-close uses which small headlamps are typically used for. As for the H51w being the best all around light, I would say it has been for me, mostly because I EDC and use the light on a lanyard around my neck. The convenience can not be matched by any of my other lights. The light is right there and ready for whatever task I need to do whether it's cooking, washing dishes, reading, sewing, changing a tire, etc. My Fenix E05 and Quark Mini AA are both smaller and can be used as headlamps but I hardly ever need to use them, not when the H51w is right around my neck.


----------



## michman (Nov 20, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> Keep in mind that the H51w has the typical flashlight beam profile with a hot spot and spill which is not the best for up-close uses which small headlamps are typically used for. As for the H51w being the best all around light, I would say it has been for me, mostly because I EDC and use the light on a lanyard around my neck. The convenience can not be matched by any of my other lights. The light is right there and ready for whatever task I need to do whether it's cooking, washing dishes, reading, sewing, changing a tire, etc. My Fenix E05 and Quark Mini AA are both smaller and can be used as headlamps but I hardly ever need to use them, not when the H51w is right around my neck.



I acknowledge the shortcoming of the light, that being the standard flashlight beam pattern. I personally prefer a flood beam, but appreciate a bit of throw. On my well used Tikka XP, the diffuser was used 90% of the time, but when I did need throw it had it. The first thing that I plan on doing with the H51w is to make a diffuser for it so that I can hopefully get the best of both worlds like I could with my XP, but out of a regulated light as opposed to unregulated output of the XP.


----------



## tedh (Nov 21, 2011)

michman, I switched to an H51 from a Petzl XP for he same reasons, but wanted a diffuser. I decided to make one. That project is here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308655-H51-H51w-mod-flip-away-diffuser
Short story is it works, but with room for improvement. You can find some other diffuser options on the zebralight modifications page. 

I'm still a little surprised (and mildly annoyed) the high-end headlamp manufacturers give such little attention to a built-in diffuser. There is so much talk on these forums of the ideal headlamp beam profile, yet only Fenix tried to make the beam profile easily modifiable, with mixed results. 

Ted


----------



## Gregozedobe (Nov 21, 2011)

michman said:


> I wish that the highest level had a greater run time; something to the nature of 1.5hrs. I guess that you can not cheat physics, but that extra time at the cost of a few lumens would be worth it I think.



Try running it in the higher of the two H2 modes : H2 *86* Lm (2.4 hrs) / *120* Lm (1.7 hrs)

You will hardly notice the difference in illumination levels between H1 *172* Lm (0.9 hrs) compared with H2 *120* Lm (1.7 hrs)


----------



## AutoTech (Nov 21, 2011)

Blimey, didn't realise it was only 0.9hrs on high.. Lucky I've got loads of batteries!


----------



## michman (Nov 21, 2011)

AutoTech said:


> Blimey, didn't realise it was only 0.9hrs on high.. Lucky I've got loads of batteries!



Yeah, that is was I thought too. She burns bright, and burns quickly.



> Try running it in the higher of the two H2 modes : H2 *86* Lm (2.4 hrs) / *120* Lm (1.7 hrs)
> 
> You will hardly notice the difference in illumination levels between H1 *172* Lm (0.9 hrs) compared with H2 *120* Lm (1.7 hrs)



I think that this is very likely what I will do. I usually run my lights at not much brighter than 30 lm, as anything more seems to hurt my eyes. I am pretty happy with the medium levels down, and I guess that I have the higher levels for those times I really need them.



> michman, I switched to an H51 from a Petzl XP for he same reasons, but wanted a diffuser. I decided to make one. That project is here:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...-away-diffuser
> Short story is it works, but with room for improvement. You can find some other diffuser options on the zebralight modifications page.
> 
> I'm still a little surprised (and mildly annoyed) the high-end headlamp manufacturers give such little attention to a built-in diffuser. There is so much talk on these forums of the ideal headlamp beam profile, yet only Fenix tried to make the beam profile easily modifiable, with mixed results.



@Tedh, it was your project which finally convinced me to buy the light. I purchased a Fenix AD401 diffuser with the H52w to make your project with; although looking at the Fenix AD03, I am not sure which would be a better fit. @davidt1 showed how diversified its uses are, and the mods that you both presented (as well as others) showed me that this light has much potential. I too really wonder why Zebra Light has not addressed this issue of a diffuser yet.

Out of curiosity, what is the outside measure of the H51's bezel?


----------



## tedh (Nov 21, 2011)

Michman, glad you found some merit to the idea, looking forward to hearing how it works out for you. 

Bezel is a little tricky as measurements go. The barrel where the black ring of the AD401 would fit is 19.1 mm. The bezel, defined by the silver ring surrounding the reflector, is almost exactly the same, about 19.2 mm. I think the AD03 is too large, but it might work. 

Ted


----------



## michman (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## michman (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I ordered my the H51w on November 8th. Was told then that it was on backorder. The H51w still remains on backorder. Patience truly are required with Zebralight, is it not?


----------



## Scotch (Nov 30, 2011)

I do not want to steal the tread but that's exactly what I would like to know. I order mine from their website on October 24th, they already paid themselves and are ignoring my e-mails. I am getting very nervous about this Texas base company and hope I won't have to go through hell to get a refund if needed!

Back to you michman


----------



## michman (Nov 30, 2011)

Scotch said:


> I do not want to steal the tread but that's exactly what I would like to know. I order mine from their website on October 24th, they already paid themselves and are ignoring my e-mails. I am getting very nervous about this Texas base company and hope I won't have to go through hell to get a refund if needed!
> 
> Back to you michman



Agreed.


----------

